# Pigment/registering ? ABGA/IBGA



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay out of curiosity...we might be going to look at a young buck this week. He was born in early April, shown in ABGA shows over the summer, but one judge didn't like his pigment at a big show. By his next show he had good pigment.

Anyone have any pictures of what good pigment vs. bad pigment might be for a 100% boer goat buck? I am not certain what I need to be looking for. 

He is registered with ABGA, do we have to transfer him into our name with ABGA before we could dual register him with IBGA? 
I'm not sure how it work as one of the does we want to breed is registered with IBGA...I'm lost LOL

Just something on my mind and want to be prepared just in case.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

You can dual register him no problem.

If the buck is under 6 months old they shouldnt have kicked him out for pigment anyways.

to clear up the pigment question:

Look under the tail head. it should be dark in color and not pink like that was. if its pink you are no good. It needs to be 75% pigmented in both organizations to be up to breed standard.

this is the best picture google gives me, which means I need to go take pics and put them on google for future reference

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9 ... YnIW9Q&t=1

see the pink on that tail head compared to the brown?

it needs to be 75% brown, that tail head passes.

hope that helps!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I greatly appreciate it and it helps tremendously! 
Now I know what to look for when we go see this buck, hopefully his pigment is just as the person said, fine now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You can dual register him no problem.
> 
> If the buck is under 6 months old they shouldnt have kicked him out for pigment anyways.
> 
> ...


 I agree...... :thumb:


----------

